# Little White Snails??



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

I have just started noticing these small white snails (if that's what they are) climbing on the walls of my 2.5 gallon shrimp tank. They swim a little and drop off the walls when the shrimp come near them. they are about as big as a pin head, if that. They are real small, so a better description in hard.

Does anyone have an idea on whet they are and how to remove them?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Might they be ostracods? What do they look like?


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

It hard to tell without a magnifying glass, but they are about as big as a speck and are cone shaped. The bigger ones can drop off the glass and swim for about a second and then attach back to the glass or fall to the ground. I know that isn't to much info to go off of, but that is the best that I can explain them.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Don't sound like snails, I'll go with Ostracods.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

If they are Ostracods they can readily swim. I just discovered I have them in my 29 gallon tank and they are swimming all over it. I have a picture of them in my gallery and I started a discussion about them yesterday. Here is a link to the discussion that has a link to my picture of them. Mine are green because of the algea they are eating.

I really hope you don't have them, I find them really annoying.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

From what I have read so far, they do sound like Ostracods! Uggh! ](*,) 

Besides getting a new tank setup minus the shrimp, does anyone know of a way to eradicate them?


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I am setting up a 5.5 gallon tank and have extra Glosso that I am keeping in a plastic tub for the time being. I had the Glosso floating in the affected tank for a short (less than a day) time (before I new it was infected) before I put it in the tub because it was blocking the light from the hood. Last night I was getting the Glosso ready for the new tank when I discovered something swimming in the bottom of the tub.

I got a container of hot water (microwaved for 2 minutes, over 140 degrees) and am putting the plants in this container for a short dip. I have noticed the bugs coming off the plant. I then place the plant in a cup of ice water for a short time to cool it off.

I am going to do this a couple times to see if I can get rid of them before I put them into the tank. I hope this takes care of the bugs, but I think I am going to put a Betta in this tank to make sure.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

kimbm04r,
Any luck with the hot/cold water treatment?


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I can't really say. I didn't put them back in the tank and put them in a tub and they didn't make it to well. I thinks it is more because of lack of light and circulation than because of the water treatment. It looks like a couple are trying to come back. I am still waiting to see what happens.

I did take all the shrimp out of the infested tank and trade quarters with the female bettas I have. I can honestly say that I have to look really hard to find an Ostracod in that tank now. I am going to keep them in there for a few weeks to make sure they got them all and in case any eggs may hatch. The poor girls keep looking for me to feed them everytime I get close to the tank but I am making them work for their meals at the moment.

Before I put the shrimp into their new quarters I made sure I didn't have any hitchhikers in the water. So far so good.

If I find out any more about the hot/cold water I will let you know.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

From what is sounds like, I either live with the Ostracods or get rid of the tank and start over. I have at least 50 of them in my 2.5 gallon hex tank that I can see. I'll have to deal with them till I can get the new tank/plants up and running. 

I think if I bleach and scrub the heck out of my palm filter, I can transfer it over. That is the only thing I will be transferring. Everything else, except the light will be flushed. :toimonst: Maybe it's time for some glosso!


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

Well my tank has been over run by ostracods. I've squished about 30 of them this morning and vacuumed a bunch more out and there is still about 30 of them on the glass! ](*,) 

I think I'm going this week to buy a new tank/plant set up and start cycling it. Does anyone know what the best way to net shrimp?


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

After putting the female Bettas into my tank I have seen NO Ostracods. They have eaten everyone of them. I think they have even eaten the snails as I can't seem to see any of them as well. 

If you can, I would suggest putting the shrimp into another tank and put a Betta or something else that will eat the Ostracods into the infected tank. 

I netted the shrimp and placed them into a container of tank water (make sure it is Ostracod free). Then before I put the shrimp into the new tank, I used a Turkey Baster and removed any Ostracod that transfered with the shrimp. This was a time consuming process because I had to keep adding water to the shrimp until I found no remaining Ostracods but I was able to get all of the Ostracods out, then I dumped the shrimp into the new tank. I haven't found an Ostracod in the shrimp tank yet.

It may take a while for the Betta to eat all hatchings but I think adventually it will be Ostracod free since there will be no adults to survive and lay more eggs. 

I just happened to be lucky enough that I had extra tanks that I could set up for the shrimp.

Good luck.


----------

